# Dakota Decoy question...



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if they fit in anyother bags besides for DD's 6 slots? I just need the decoy to fit, not worried about the stands fitting in attached to them.

I think their price is a little spendy, but i havnt personally seen their bags, but they sound durable as hell so their bags might be worth the money, just wondering if any other brand of 6 slot bags will work with them at a cheaper price (poor college student now  )

Thanks guys,
Michael


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My buddy has DSD's in an Avery bag. So I think they should fit in one of those.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave Smith Decoys have some nice bags. Look into those!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with bags shutt. They detract from th very reason I like dakotas so much.

That said, I'd think they would fit in the avery bags made for bases, but DD's are big dekes.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen guys put them in regular avery bags without the bases and heads. Dakota is out of bags right now until the end of the month. The bags are now even a little bigger, have better material on the top and are just a little more beafed up overall compared to last year. The prices are the same as competitors, too. If you have any more questions, shoot me a pm/


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Thats crazy, a company whos only products are for the fall hunting season and they are out of bags before the season even starts! :huh: But I guess it was a tight schedule , with only 9 months to get a good supply of bags and all. :roll:


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

All of the shipments keep getting pushed back. Next year is going to be a different story. I'm waiting for bags, too.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

aboller said:


> Thats crazy, a company whos only products are for the fall hunting season and they are out of bags before the season even starts! :huh: But I guess it was a tight schedule , with only 9 months to get a good supply of bags and all. :roll:


Well they seem to want to be like avery in making everyone a super duper field staffer, why not be like them in having products ready for the season.. Its too bad because I really like their FB's.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> I wouldn't bother with bags shutt. They detract from th very reason I like dakotas so much.
> 
> That said, I'd think they would fit in the avery bags made for bases, but DD's are big dekes.


I wouldnt bother with bags either if i had a trailor  
back of a pick up is what we use, so thats why i need bags...with bags in the back of a pick up it seems they dont take up as much room and a little bit more organized. But ill go steal a buddies avery bag and see if 6 DD's fit into it.
(adam when are you coming to ND again?-I'm in fargo all year for school)

Thanks guys


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you guys think that you can just stack Dakota Decoys into a trailer and they will hold up well? I'm thinking of getting a couple dozen. Thanks


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

If you want to stack them on top of each other you need to take off the heads each time or else you'll end up breaking alot. We learned the hard way.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont know about the avery bags but i can tell you that the DD bags are top quality all the way....yes they may be on backorder as of now but they will be in..no worries....and how did i know that there was going to be AT LEAST one pro staff basher in this thread?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I couldnt wait to buy DD bags since opener is in 5 days...so i bought the avery 6 slots and they fitjust fine with the heads on.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

T.Mayer said:


> i dont know about the avery bags but i can tell you that the DD bags are top quality all the way....yes they may be on backorder as of now but they will be in..no worries....and how did i know that there was going to be AT LEAST one pro staff basher in this thread?


I Don't see any comments made bashing prostaffers, maybe a company but not prostaffers. we are hunters we do not need to be so sensitive


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anybody else had the screw pop out of the back of their Dakota Decoys? There is a screw that holds the motion cup in the decoy. Several of my Dakotas have had this screw pop out about a half inch and the paint comes off the screw when this happens. I am wondering if anybody has encountered this and found a good way to repair it. I'm planning on epoxying the screw down and repainting it.

Kind of disappointing when a $40 decoy breaks after 2 uses.

I've been storing mine in Avery bags and they're a little snug.


----------

